# A load of bull.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

A man takes his wife to the stock show. They start heading down the alley that had the bulls. 

They come up to the first bull and his sign stated: "This bull mated 50 times last year." The wife turns to her husband and says, "He mated 50 times in a year, you could learn from him." 

They proceed to the next bull and his sign stated: "This bull mated 65 times last year." The wife turns to her husband and says, "This one mated 65 times last year. That is over 5 times a month. You can learn from this one, also." 

They proceeded to the last bull and his sign said: "This bull mated 365 times last year." The wife's mouth drops open and says, "WOW! He mated 365 times last year. That is ONCE A DAY!!! You could really learn from this one." 

The man turns to his wife and says, "Go up and inquire if it was 365 times with the same cow." :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Gotta love these American jokes

Cheers

Dave


----------

